# This is Nottingham calling



## timp (Jan 10, 2007)

Hello,

I'm Tim from Nottingham UK.

Currently i'm 21 and a student studying computer science although im my spare time I do other geeky related things such as web developing and more often than not, just messing around.

I haven't had Henry my Giant Asian Mantis for very long, he's still quite small although he has shed his skin since the photo of him below which I took on my dads camera.

Looking forward to seeing how he (might be henrietta, I dont know) develops. He doesnt seem to like looking for his food but quite happily takes it from me or if I leave it very near him he always takes it.

This is henry,





Click to enlarge

Hope everyone is good,

Tim


----------



## wuwu (Jan 10, 2007)

welcome! i'm also a web developer and majored in CS.


----------



## Rick (Jan 11, 2007)

Welcome


----------

